# Extreme Shock?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, thought I'd ask about these rounds. First of all, does anyone use them? If so, what has been your experience with them?

I carry the fang faces in my 40 cal for work because they want us to carry Extreme Shock. I am considering switching to the Air Freedom rounds and just blasting off the rest of the fang faces (have done a few already). 

My reason for asking is that I came across a photograph of a guy next to a wild boar he'd shot, and the claim is that he took it down with two shots from a 32 ACP using Extreme Shock. And sure enough, there he was with the dead boar and this tiny little gun. I find this kind of hard to believe. First off, who the heck faces off against a boar with just a 32 ACP, and secondly, isn't that illegal? I'm not a hunter, so I don't know, but I thought it was. 

What are the odds? Are these rounds really this strong? I've heard some customers tell me personal stories with the stuff, and I tend to believe them, but none of them tried to take a boar with a 32 ACP, either. Any thoughts?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would of had to been there and seen it with my own eyes. Anything is possiable, but that's one I would have to see. I seen hogs hit with a lot heavier stuff than that, and get up for more.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

That's what I was thinking. We have a lot of boar hunters that come into the shop, and I see the stuff they use. So 32 ACP, Extreme Shock or not, is far too strange to imagine for me.

But I do think about that one customer's story. Pardon the semi graphic nature. But apparently this guy's kid got attacked by a coyote and he (the father) shot the coyote with a 9MM loaded up with Extreme Shock and it took off half the coyote's head and its entire shoulder. Of course we have another photo of a guy who took down a massive boar with a 9mm, too, and with one shot. And the boar in the photo with the 32 ACP was a good size but not what I would call large. The one in the 9MM photo was massive. So I guess it is possible, but I don't know anyone who has tried it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't use the gimmicky rounds. Practice and any modern HP from a major factory will get you through a defensive shooting.

The flashy Extreme Shock advertising is Extremely Silly, with the images of jackbooted ninjas and the extravagant claims about being the "antiterrorism" rounds of choice. I don't know that anyone who is actually paid to confront terrorists is being issued this stuff - it would be public record if they were. I don't think it is issued to Air Marshals or FBI HRT or SEAL Team Six or Delta. I know it isn't issued to soldiers or Marines in Afghanistan or Iraq. I know DHS doesn't issue it to Border Patrol or ICE agents.

If I were in a shooting where the circumstances were the least bit questionable, I would not want to give a prosecutor or plaintiff's attorney the chance to drag the Extreme Shock advertising into court. Maybe he would paint me as a bloodthirsty SEAL-wanna-be, and then I would have to jump through hoops to deflect his attack. Of course I could defeat his argument, but why allow it to come up at all, and maybe let it damage me in some way? (This is probably more likely in a liberal jurisdiction than here in Arizona.)

Color me skeptical, but Extreme Shock just strikes me as the Glaser Safety Slug or Geco Blitz Action Trauma of this millennium. Yeah, it'll work, but it costs more and doesn't really do anything better than a conventional HP that has been proven in the field by thousands of real-world people, not a few internet ninjas.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

+1 Load a quality 'standard' HP. Hydra-shock, Golden sabre, SXT, etc,etc


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I personally have no issue with the Winchester silver tips or the Gold Dot ammo. It is what I normally carry. Unforunetly I am required to carry Extreme Shock for work, which of course aggrivates me since it costs me about three hours of work to buy 20 rounds of it. And my thought about it was similar to what was said about a court case. I can't imagine what would be done to you in a civil suit! I was just curious about what others thought, spawned by the guy with the 32 ACP and the boar. I'm still not able to believe he did that.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree w/ Mike - the hype on these types of rounds is just that - hype. I thoughT I read a review of that particular ammo someplace online in the past 6 months or so. If I remember correctly, it was pretty much crap.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 with Mike & JW. I think Ship hit the nail on the head.


----------

